# Playstation 3 Online Player ID



## StrmTrpr (Apr 6, 2008)

How can I create a new online player name/id??? I can change everything about the account in the account management section, but it won't allow me to create a new Name.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to TSF. 

The only way I know that this can be done is by formatting the console. However, you will lose all your online stats as they are linked to your previous account. 

Be sure you back your PS3 HDD before formatting it (if you so choose to do so).


----------

